
Show HN: SynbioIDE - mpcadosch
https://synbioide.com
======
iso1337
There are no publications, why would anyone trust (eg waste months and months
of followup experiments) on your predictions?

Anyone can spit out a DNA sequence, almost no one can guarantee you that it
will work (express in your host, perform the reaction you want, etc).

There have been many attempts at this problem before (20n, genome compiler,
BNICE, etc). What makes yours different?

~~~
mpcadosch
You seem to know what you're talking about. Would love to share our vision
with you. Any way I can reach out to you?

